# Hotsuite



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody using this app. I want to make getting my info on the various social networks easier. I downlaoded this app, and I have not used it much. I find out why this morning. Trying to add my google page...worked on it for about 1/2 hour and gave up.
Anybody know of an app that will allow me to downlaod to variosu social networks all at once, and is user friendly.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We tried using all the different social medias, it just got to be to much trying to update them all so we decided to use just FB.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We tried using all the different social medias, it just got to be to much trying to update them all so we decided to use just FB.


Yeah, using all of them is too much for me too. Hotsuite is supposed to make it easy...post to all at once. But, just trying to figure out how to work it is too much work.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Mass posting. I wouldn't do it. The main point about social media is personal interaction. Find the social networks that interest you the most and be just there. For me it's daily Facebook, some twitter and Linkedin.


----------



## applesmack (Feb 23, 2017)

What exactly are you planning to post? Most social media apps have the option to share on various platforms; e.g. Post a photo on Instagram and you have the option to share it on Facebook, Twitter and Tumblr.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i started using hoot suite again and like it. cant post videos or multiple pictures though. i can post to my personal fb page, business page, friend page, linked in, twitter and instagram..which instagram only partially works....i wouldnt worry about it seeming impersonal as no one is really seeing them all.... 1000 people like my business page and only 100 or so actually see the posts. fb has made it to where you need to pay for people to see you...stupid but true...


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I've used Hootsuite before and it is nice but you quickly realize that it can be a lot of work. It does allow you to interact with the people who reply to your posts from one application, which is useful. But if you get a lot of activity then it just becomes time consuming.



richmondpainting said:


> 1000 people like my business page and only 100 or so actually see the posts. fb has made it to where you need to pay for people to see you...stupid but true...


A like doesn't mean they are following your page, so they won't see it. Also, FB prioritizes sources that you interact with (comments/likes/shares).


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I clicked on this thread thinking it was going to be about little old lady customers who are always cold so they turn up the thermostat so high the paint is in danger of boiling.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

That would be entertaining.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Do these online search engines and social media sites really provide any advantage for local businesses, like small paint companies, who typically reach out to their local customer base by referral or conventional advertising means? 

I mean, I get the whole broad reach advantage of social media for the local Widget shop who has gained a following in Timbuktu. But are there that many homeowners reaching out to social media for their painting needs, that an app like Hootsuite is absolutely necessary for the local painter to have, in order to mange the over whelming influx of requests? 

Or, is it just fun to participate in social media and Hootsuite helps to organize all of the social pleasure, like an orderly box of mixed chocolates?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Do these online search engines and social media sites really provide any advantage for local businesses, like small paint companies, who typically reach out to their local customer base by referral or conventional advertising means?
> 
> I mean, I get the whole broad reach advantage of social media for the local Widget shop who has gained a following in Timbuktu. But are there that many homeowners reaching out to social media for their painting needs, that an app like Hootsuite is absolutely necessary for the local painter to have, in order to mange the over whelming influx of requests?
> 
> Or, is it just fun to participate in social media and Hootsuite helps to organize all of the social pleasure, like an orderly box of mixed chocolates?


There are three ways that I get most of my jobs...referrals, my lawn signs, and my website/facebook page.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

H


Pete Martin the Painter said:


> There are three ways that I get most of my jobs...referrals, my lawn signs, and my website/facebook page.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Would Hootsuite be practical for your set up?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> H
> 
> Would Hootsuite be practical for your set up?


Not really sure. I am just trying to find a way to make all of the non-painting aspects of running my businesss easier. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Not really sure. I am just trying to find a way to make all of the non-painting aspects of running my businesss easier.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It's just my opinion, but the Internet, social media, and apps created to support both, have complicated an otherwise simple form of business management in and of itself. It's like, so many tools created to help navigate the complexities of more sophisticated businesses and organizations, are likely too intricate for simpler entities, albeit enticing. I mean, if it's good enough for corporate, it must be good enough for the rest of us, right? Wrong.

Managing the inricities of ebusiness ,i.e. Websites, email, accounting software, and online purchasing, while at the same time navigating social media, seems to have become a significant part of a small business owner's duties in an otherwise simple business platform. Let alone the fact that you actually have to drag your back to an actual job site.

But maybe one of the pleasures of self employment, is actually using that desk in that spare room, now a converted office, instead of as a storage bench for junk. And what better way to hang out in there than in front of a bright plastic square that's reaching into the universe.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

CApainter said:


> It's just my opinion, but the Internet, social media, and apps created to support both, have complicated an otherwise simple form of business management in and of itself. It's like, so many tools created to help navigate the complexities of more sophisticated businesses and organizations, are likely too intricate for simpler entities, albeit enticing. I mean, if it's good enough for corporate, it must be good enough for the rest of us, right? Wrong.
> 
> Managing the inricities of ebusiness ,i.e. Websites, email, accounting software, and online purchasing, while at the same time navigating social media, seems to have become a significant part of a small business owner's duties in an otherwise simple business platform. Let alone the fact that you actually have to drag your back to an actual job site.
> 
> But maybe one of the pleasures of self employment, is actually using that desk in that spare room, now a converted office, instead of as a storage bench for junk. And what better way to hang out in there than in front of a bright plastic square that's reaching into the universe.


CA, I think you make some good points.

That being said, Those trying to reel in potential customers that don't have an entrenched word of mouth/repeat client list may actually benefit from promoting their business via social media. You don't have to wonder if you have work next week or next month or next year. I tend to think it's more about this than using some fancy accounting software "just because."

I think a OMS or a small crew would be less likely to utilize all the bells and whistles, while a larger contractor would be more inclined. I don't know. We have to keep the work coming in and the books organized somehow...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I think in general, the average homeowner likes their painter stripped of all the sophisticated modalities and arrogance associated with the digital era. The key to building a reference based clientele equal to any social media exposure, is to offer one's service with the humility and work ethic born from the humble beginnings of the old world craftsman. 

Khaki's and Polo shirts should be replaced with white bottom down shirt, tie, white vest and pants fashioned from stock suited for the prolitariate, sturdy shoes, and a Gatsby cap.

You may find you will be treated with a Victorian elegance and etiquette typically reserved for domestics at the turn of the century.

....Ok..OK, maybe I've been watching too much Downton Abbey. Just got to finish watching the final season.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm messing up some real important business discussions. I'm sorry. I'm starting to feel like graffiti.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm going to have to remember the Gatsby hat...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

getrex said:


> I'm going to have to remember the Gatsby hat...


I used to wear the white Gatsby cap during the late 70's. Dunn Edwards was the only place that sold them. It was an interesting look with a spray sock on. It always reminded me of a turn of the century gangster.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds like a movie in the making.


----------



## michaeljmann2000 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am Californi painter too but new to this forum. In the SJ Valley about 1.5 hours from SF.

I am licensed since 1985 and agree with many of the points here, and am a bit surprised that Pete is getting biz from his social media, guess you are in a smaller pond and that might be one reason. I just looked up population yes you are in a very small pond must be nice!

Very soon I will unveil a new approach for marketing and it involves the synergy of the Internet and other rhetoric (all the available means of persuasion). Would love to have anyone interested in beta testing and will tell you is much simpler than maintaining social media presence. 

Hope to hear back from any and all.

BTW Pete nice sites.


----------

